# Sail Queen Charlotte Islands



## sabinawhistler (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,
Anyone know of sailboat (with crew) rental in Queen Charlotte Islands? We are planning on sailing/kayaking in QC Islands in 2012 with 6-8 people. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks
Sabina


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Not inexpensive, but this outfit has been running charters in that area and Alaska for many years. Fully crewed, excellent cuisine, complete with an on board naturalist. They take up to 16 so could handle your group.

The Island Roamer, 68' Sailing Vessel


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike Hobbes does charters on Duen, a 1939 Norwegian fishing boat with a great history.

The Natural Coast Sailing Adventures - Guided wilderness tours to the Queen Charlotte Islands, Kitlope Valley, Great Bear Rainforest and Inside Passage of Alaska

I have sailed on Duen three times.


----------

